# Harrison's Pier pics



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Got these pics of Harrison's from the chopper yesterday. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1268

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1269

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1270

This is from a news release from Judy Boone Realty:
_The Ocean View Fishing Pier is under construction and is going to be the longest fishing in North America. Condominiums are going to be built to the west of the pier. Thirsty Camel will be in front of the pier on land and there will be an additional restaurant on the pier itself. _
I guess the official name will be the Ocean View Fishing Pier.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Finally Good News*

Good news about the pier. If they could only build a heater that would bring up the water temps 

Jeff


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I spoke with Boone Realty a few moments ago regarding an opening date.They really do not have one now as the weather has pushed completion back.Ronnie Boone was not in,but I will try him next week and get his personal take  ....the R


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i really hope they make the second part of the pier wider than the first section... its reallyyyyy narrow.. i can see getting hooked in the back of the head from the guy across the planks from ya lol....but hey atleast they rebuilding it


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

1700' is a long way to go to the bathroom!!!!...and i hope they have plenty of sun/rain shelters...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Looks like the condos mean no parking!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Great Pics though! Really shows us what's happening.

I can't believe that people as savvy as the Boone's will not have enough parking to allow a comfortable capacity for the pier. Condo's or not. But if they don't that means a not too crowded pier!  

I'm more concerned that they are going to charge too much - figuring that being the "longest pier" automatically makes it worth more than others. If they charge too much, they will NOT come.

1700 ft - hmm....can anyone tell me how far out the Seagull Pier is from the closest land? (and I'm not talking about down, guys)

BTW, Maybe "we the people" can call that pier anything we want - and to me, it will always be "Harrison's Pier". Can I get an Amen?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

amen...i fished the old ocean view park pier...won't be an ov pier until it gets rebuilt in the old spot...


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

i bet they will charge for parking, i really can't wait for it to open i spent a many summer night (and day) on that peir. and i must agree it will always be harrison's


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nice pics*

Will they be building past that section that they are on now in the pics? I see pylons what looks like reminents from the old pier. The longest pier in N America huh? They have some long ones in FL you know.  I never went on this pier but I drove by it a few times.  I hope it is better than it was before when it gets done.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the old ov pier was 1720'...bait shack, coustom rods, food, etc...on the pier...clean and well managed...


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thanks Jef*

My Grandmother Lives In Chesapeake,va And I Use To Fish That Pier When I Was A Kid So Thanks For The Pics


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i stayed many nights and days on that pier i think the longest i stayed out there was 7 days some people i know stayed out there for 19 days the last year the pier was up hopefully those pomps well get back in there like they were that year there was a citation pomp or 2 caught every day for a week and a half almost


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I remember the old O.V. pier I spent many weekend at that pier and caught many fish there. I agree that this new fishing pier should not be called the O.V. fishing pier, but in honor of the Harrison's and for all the years that it has been there the new pier should Be named Harrison's fishing pier. 

Don't you agree!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

This is from a news release from Judy Boone Realty:
[I said:


> The Ocean View Fishing Pier is under construction and is going to be the longest fishing in North America.


I thought the JRBP is a mile long. Wouldn't that make it longer than the 1700' New Harrison's pier? 5280' feet as opposed to 1700'?


Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

People in real estate don't lie.
:--|


----------

